# Creative ways to handle weird/eternally angry/burnout/creeper partners?



## SoCal911 (Mar 16, 2012)

Alright guys? What's your method to handle the weird/creepy/pissed off/burnouts were forced to work with?   what's your method for this madness?


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 16, 2012)

Tell the boss you want a replacement. Preface your  request with "You ever see the movie 'Bring Out Your Dead'?".


----------



## medic4178 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hand them the clipboard and tell them that you admire them because they have so much experience.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 7, 2012)

Outcrazy them?


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 8, 2012)

Either a "Come to Jesus" talk or get a different partner.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 8, 2012)

I've only worked with one burn out and he was a partner that I got along with very well. Yea he was burnt out and bitter but at the same time he was hilarious and when it came down to it he always provides good, thorough patient care.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 8, 2012)

Nap. Or read a book so intently that the person in question is afraid to disturb me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 8, 2012)

Talk to him/her flat out about it. Request a different partner. I had to tell my old partner to shut up before. 

Turn the music up when responding to calls and posting in the ambulance. If posting try to always be away from them. Be thankful on calls because you don't have to really talk to them (on BLS IFT).


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm having issues with a partner stepping all over me on 911 responses, we're first in and I'm grabbing the gear bags and my partner (the driver) runs into the residence to get there first... and starts an assessment, won't allow me to do my job at ALL. I wouldn't care all that much if he was a little better at handling a scene. None the less, which part do I get to do if this guy drives and runs scenes? Last i checked I was in charge..and I'm not gonna chew this guy on scene.


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Apr 10, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I'm having issues with a partner stepping all over me on 911 responses, we're first in and I'm grabbing the gear bags and my partner (the driver) runs into the residence to get there first... and starts an assessment, won't allow me to do my job at ALL. I wouldn't care all that much if he was a little better at handling a scene. None the less, which part do I get to do if this guy drives and runs scenes? Last i checked I was in charge..and I'm not gonna chew this guy on scene.



If you're genuinely supposed to be in charge, delegate. Take leadership and explain that you (both) need the scene to be organized and in control. That the two of you must coordinate and since you have seniority, here's how it's gonna go.

Tell him (without making him feel like he's taking orders) that there are things that need to be done at the truck before you two enter the scene as a team. Remind him of the basics: Scene size-up TOGETHER. Assess safety, what's needed and share the burdens of carrying gear, calling in and securing the truck...TOGETHER.

Enter the scene and take turns letting one another lead each scene. Work this way with him, step by step until you get each thing ironed out.

These are my recommendations as a former boss, manager, Duty Section Leader in the Navy and leading people in general. I'm a noob in EMS but I've got some seasoned work experience to offer.

People are sometimes difficult for me to read and understand so I've had to come up with some rules and formulas to get me by. Assume good intent. Provide them with a picture of what you're trying to accomplish. Be flexible and offer them some flexibility/choices in helping you get from A to B. Handle it privately so you can handle it candidly. Remember that everyone's got something to teach and everyone's got something to learn...including you. Don't be afraid to be wrong and don't let your ego push the better idea into the mud.

Just my own, humble $0.02


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 10, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I'm having issues with a partner stepping all over me on 911 responses, we're first in and I'm grabbing the gear bags and my partner (the driver) runs into the residence to get there first... and starts an assessment, won't allow me to do my job at ALL.


Where I work, the passenger grabs the bags, and the driver grabs the carrying device (usually stairchair, reeves, or stretcher).  Not only that, but usually the driver does the assessment, while the passenger charts.

Also, EVERYONE drives, so you alternate who drives and who charts (either every call or every 6 hrs).  If he does all the work, he will never trust you enough to let you do the assessment, because he has never seen you do an assessment successfully.


SoCal911 said:


> I wouldn't care all that much if he was a little better at handling a scene. None the less, which part do I get to do if this guy drives and runs scenes? Last i checked I was in charge..and I'm not gonna chew this guy on scene.


first off, the whole "I was in charge" is all good in theory, but doesn't always work on a 2 person ambulance.  esp if the senior, more experienced, guy is driving.

Talk to him after the call.  Or talk to a supervisor how you go about being trained on driving.  Best thing to do is to start driving, so you can take the lead and do the assessment.


----------



## 46Young (Apr 10, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I'm having issues with a partner stepping all over me on 911 responses, we're first in and I'm grabbing the gear bags and my partner (the driver) runs into the residence to get there first... and starts an assessment, won't allow me to do my job at ALL. I wouldn't care all that much if he was a little better at handling a scene. None the less, which part do I get to do if this guy drives and runs scenes? Last i checked I was in charge..and I'm not gonna chew this guy on scene.



You have to have a talk with your partner. Explain that there needs to be an understanding onscene who is responsible for what. For example, make an agreement on what the driver does, and what the tech (riding the seat, or whatever you call the attendant in your system) does. Explain that you would prefer that you don't step on each other, that you should each have defined roles. Offer to swap calls, or change who drives and who directs pt care by the shift. If they fail to stick to the agreement, explain to them after the call that they were overpowering you, and to please hang back until it's their turn to run the call. After a few times of pointing out that they're taking over, your partner should conform.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 12, 2012)

I guess we all get fried from time to time, so I've learned not to be too hard on people if they seem kinda crispy.  If it gets to be too bad, I find that sometimes the easiest thing to do is kill them.  With kindness (lol).  I really do believe that the little things count, so make time to try and talk with them, maybe treat them to lunch, or (if you can get away with it) escape for a little bit for some leisure time (I once got away with golfing while on duty).  If they really don't want your help and seem to like wallowing in their own crap, then get rid of 'em.  Ask for a new partner and make it obvious why you're getting away from them.


----------



## MiddleEastMedic101 (May 1, 2012)

Do something nice for them when they aren't expecting it. It might brighten up their day. Try to find humor and see if they lighten up. Otherwise, tell the captain and get a new partner.


----------



## mm505 (May 2, 2012)

Normally, the EMT is the driver and the Paramedic is the Tech.  Of course, it's different if you are of equal rank, but you need to set boundaries on who is doing what.  When I drove, I worked the lights, siren and radio.  I was responsible for the operation of the truck and was the gopher for the tech.  The tech is responsible for the patient and all that goes on in the back.  

It is just common sense.  If your partner is really burnt out, like everyone has said, either talk to them about it or if they are "too good" to be talked to, ask to be reassigned.  No sense on having two disgruntled people on the truck.


----------

